# Breastfeeding and Pregnancy...(Please read)



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Angelo is 11 months old and I am having symptoms of another blessing.

So far ....one test negative (happens everytime however)

I have not had my mama cycle yet so I am unsure how to count this out









Please any suggestions on figuring out my dates. I tested Wed with a negative response, however symptoms have continued. When should I test again?

Thanks


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Come on mamas....I am kinda stressing


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

maybe if you could get some cheap tests from the dollar store and test everyday till you get a positive? then you could guesstimate that you had conceived about 14 days ago or so? hope someone more knowledgable answers soon!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Nurse*
maybe if you could get some cheap tests from the dollar store and test everyday till you get a positive? then you could guesstimate that you had conceived about 14 days ago or so? hope someone more knowledgable answers soon!

Oh.....that is a good idea.









Thanks!


----------



## Fluffhead (Oct 30, 2004)

another idea is to check your cervical location albeit this is not reliable. If your cervix is high and firm and the cervical opening is tight/closed than it is a good bet you are pregnant.


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

if you check your cervix for the first time would you be able to discern the high, firm, closed position or do you have to have the hang of it?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWhimsey*
if you check your cervix for the first time would you be able to discern the high, firm, closed position or do you have to have the hang of it?

That is what I was wondering as I have never checked it before









Took another test....still negative, but I am 99% sure I am preggo.









I think I will keep checking every couple of days. I usually can tell the day I get pregnant. I have had a feeling since at least Sunday.....I am going to review my calender and journal to see if I can better figure out a date, then retest 14 days after.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Still crampy and very nauseated. Am going to wait to test again until tomorrow.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Ohh, keep us posted. My sis always "knows" when she is preggo.


----------



## Fluffhead (Oct 30, 2004)

if you are checking for the first time it can be tricky....but I will try and explain it the best I can...albeit forgive me if this is graphic....

if you can feel your cervix, here are two scenarios:

#1: reaching up you can immediately feel your cervix-which has the feeling of the tip of your nose...a little squishy maybe. You will also feel a small opening...almost like a very small hole. It of course will be moist but will somewhat feel like you are poking your nose/nostril. If this opening/hole is opened enough that your fingertip can fit into it (dont push), than your cervical entrance is considered open. Upon reaching up to find yoru cervix, if you donthave to reach far, meaning you find it almost immediately AND you are met with this scenario, than it is likely you are not pregnant....unless it is just very very early in the cycle...than all of this would be normal.

#2: reaching up, you do not immediately find what I describe in #1....rather you have to do some....reaching because it is high up there and when you do find it, it really does feel like the very tip of your nose...very firm and solid. You might still feel the opening/hole of your cervix but your finger will barely, if at all, fit into the opening (again, dont push) and it will be very tight/firm on that opening. If you are met with this scenario, especially if it is the last week in your cycle, than there is a very good chance you are pregnant.

THIS IS NOT 100% RELIABLE! So please dont count on this to be totally accurate. Do a google search for "cervical changes in early pregnancy" and you can find more about this. Each time I have been pregnant, I have known from cervical positioning first. But everyone is different.

HTH!!!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Sorry OP for highjacking your thread.









Marsupial, what would it mean if my cervix feels like you described but my period isn't due for 2 weeks (I do tend to ovulate early)? Also my cervix seems to be tilted further back than usual, does that make since? Could this be a sign of pregnancy or a clear sign that I am not? I don't chart or anything like that but I can usually tell around when I ovulate and that has been a few days ago. We aren't trying but a few day ago we didn't try to prevent. I know it's just a wating game but I am so very impatient. Thanks
Heather


----------

